

Ebook apps not leaving iTunes after all - mikecane
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/05/09/ebook-apps-not-leaving-itunes-after-all/

======
fpgeek
I'm not buying it yet. Removing the link to their bookstore is an easy change
for Sony to make, but somehow the Sony Reader app isn't in the App Store (even
though Sony's users want it badly).

I think it is equally possible that this is another false alarm and that the
Dutch e-reader app slipped through because it wasn't high-profile. Hopefully
this is at least a trial-balloon Apple is floating, but even if it is, I
wouldn't count on it. As the article notes, Apple hasn't exactly been a model
of consistency so far.

